# Party Decorations/Table settings



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm sure this post has been done a thousand times so I apologize in advance. 

I am throwing my first Halloween party this year and I have seen some amazing bathroom ideas on here but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions (or even pictures which are amazing!) of table decorations and overall household decorations. I am throwing this party on a budget, I do have a certain amount of props/etc which I will bring inside but how do I make this work for an indoor effect. I have seen that cheesecloth looking stuff in the stores but am not sure what to do with it. I'm more into the harder edged halloween looks, no cutesy decorations for me. 

I'm interior-designed for Halloween challenged...helllp! 

With thanks...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

If you do a search you'll find a lot of cheap ideas to change up your interior.
Everything from creepy curtains to skull lamps and skeleton sconces!

MsM


----------



## masao626 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there! been lurking a bit on here but I thought this post was so timely because I've been poking around the interwebs and I just did a little post on my site about a handful of tableware type items I thought were pretty fun for halloween - but it looks like i can't post pics or links just yet, so let's see if i can follow up with those...


----------



## masao626 (Sep 8, 2009)

we'll see if this works - you can take a peek here: Fear does not exist in this dojo... - Bats - Decor: Halloween*Tableware

here's a few shots of the salad tongs I just received in the mail - they're awesome!



















best of luck in your search and I hope other's post their finds!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Buy bulk cheese cloth (not by the bag), & velcro dots.
With the velcro you have the freedom to place the cheese cloth where ever you want (celings, walls, etc.) & it doesn't leave any residue. Same technique works great with faux spider webbing as well. When placing it on the ceiling to hang... I used half the dot (sticky side) to hold the cheese cloth, other half to hold it to the ceiling. If you want the cc to be darker, soak it in a bath of tea. Caution!- the tea will stain the cloth & most likely the container used.


"How to Haunt Your House" by Shawn & Lynne Mitchell, is a great book to get you started!!
How To Haunt Your House 

"X-treme Haunted House Make-Over" dvd by BigScreamtv Welcome to LightForm Productions, Inc.

"How to Haunt Your House" dvd, found at Best Buy (not affiliated w/ book)


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Haunty said:


> Buy bulk cheese cloth (not by the bag), & velcro dots.
> With the velcro you have the freedom to place the cheese cloth where ever you want (celings, walls, etc.) & it doesn't leave any residue. Same technique works great with faux spider webbing as well. When placing it on the ceiling to hang... I used half the dot (sticky side) to hold the cheese cloth, other half to hold it to the ceiling. If you want the cc to be darker, soak it in a bath of tea. Caution!- the tea will stain the cloth & most likely the container used.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats so funny that you mention the cheese cloth. I was asking my hubby if he knew of anywhere to get it in bulk. The only place that I have seen it is the dollar stores and the pieces are really small. Any idea of where I can get that stuff by the bulk?? 

There are books?? Thats great, I will pick one up and give it a read...thanks!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

do a search for "cheesecloth" and several threads should pop up that have good websites for buying in bulk.

I get mine from Joann Fabrics, but with a coupon. Get it on sale, with a coupon, and you can get it at something like 70¢ a yard.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> do a search for "cheesecloth" and several threads should pop up that have good websites for buying in bulk.
> 
> I get mine from Joann Fabrics, but with a coupon. Get it on sale, with a coupon, and you can get it at something like 70¢ a yard.


Thanks Frankie! 

Cheesecloth is white, for a haunt black would be better wouldn't it? Do you use the cheesecloth as white or do you colour it somehow? Would I use a fabric dye to colour it?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Depends on what you are going to use the cheesecloth for. Many people 'age' their cheesecloth by staining it with tea/coffee.
Personally I'd do grey before doing black, if you choose to dye.

MsM


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

A spider theme is quick and easy to put up.

Spider sack are cheap to make. All you will need are:
white knee stockings = Walmart $.50 a pair they come in a plastic ball
Some quilting batting, small bag =$6 
A bag of white balloons=$2
Assorted sizes of spiders, LOTS of small ones.
To Make
Put water in the balloons, about baseball size.
Wrap a strip of the batting around the water balloon. Just enough to cover it.
Slide the stocking over this and the add spiders inside of the stocking 
and to the out side all over.
Tie a piece of string to the top of the stocking and hang. The wait of the 
water balloon will stretch the stocking and give it a creepy look.

Just add webs to different locations. Wrap a body shape in white, wrap that in spider webs and hang upside down with spiders attached. Dinner is served! 

Drape drop clothes or white sheet over the furniture and you have an abandon house look. Just put a fine dusting of baby powder on furniture. Use the cheese cloth for drapes, lampshade covers, any thing.

Turn your coffee table into a ouija board, tape on letter;or buy one for fun. Try a crystal ball or tarot cards laid out. 

Try cutting out a coffin shape from plywood, one for your serving table and for a coffee table. Paint the top and staple cloth to the sides.

Use candle or battery operated ones. Change bulbs to colored or low watts.

A cauldron full of dry ice.

Won't you come into my parlor, said the spider to the fly...

Good luck!


----------

